# Euros at 1.16!!



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just ordered Euros (cash) for delivery in January. Rate is 1.1615
Might as well buy them now. Minimum £300

They're "Cancelled Orders" from Crown Currency 0800 612 7273 (may be for existing customers though)

We've used them before- they're legit.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

*WOW!*

I usually use International Currency Exchange coz they've usually got the best rate I can find. Today they're at 1.0780.

you've got a proper bargain there at 1.16 8O


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

No one else gone for it then? 8O


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

If i was going abroad in the next few weeks i would snap their hands off, January though, not sure, i would probably wait.

PaulnCaz


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> If i was going abroad in the next few weeks i would snap their hands off, January though, not sure, i would probably wait.


I worked out that if I'd kept the £300 in my savings account till January it would have earned me.........
£1.50p after tax :roll:

I'm not convinced the pound/euro rate will rise that much in that time so to me it's worth the gamble

I'll bookmark the thread till early Januray (only 13 weeks!) and see what happens

:lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I worked out that if I'd kept the £300 in my savings account till January it would have earned me.........
> £1.50p after tax Rolling Eyes
> 
> I'm not convinced the pound/euro rate will rise that much in that time so to me it's worth the gamble
> ...


My Euros have just been delivered at 1.161

If I'd left it till today to buy them the rate would have been 1.10.

I've calculated that I'm "in pocket" by £17 compared to leaving the sterling in a savings account :lol:

More to be delivered later in month at 1.164


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you for that info Telbell, I have just been on the website ( www.crowncurrencyexchange.com ) and it still seems to be holding up well on the price. 
regards 
Sylke


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello, I have just ordered mine for 27.4.2010 at a rate of 1.18,
hope they dont do a runner in the meantime.

I Have used them many times before though.

I think the euro might go up after the May election though, but as I say it was worth while taking a risk on £500 worth.

Thanks


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for that Telbell

I've just done the same for 23 March at 1.1659. Ordered the minimum to see how it goes.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## spongy (Jan 19, 2009)

sounds like a good rate at the moment. Ive used crown currency exchange excellent service.

spongy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

alan

How did you manage 1.18 if you've only just ordered?

The latest info reads
http://www.crowncurrencyexchange.com/content/euros.asp
ie between 1.12 and 1.145 for March delivery


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Telbell said:


> alan
> 
> How did you manage 1.18 if you've only just ordered?
> 
> ...


Go to the home page and look at the Cancelled Currency Bargains - Euros upto 1.1795.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

P.S. Sorry to but-in, but thought I'd post the reply in case Alan doesn't see it for a while :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Still can't see that rate though
http://www.crowncurrencyexchange.com/index.asp
(see "flashing" rates)


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Click on the cancelled rates

Grab a bargain now click here

you will see some bargain euros for forward purchasing.

Regards Pat


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine will be delivered early April for our visit to Greece. I got £1.17 from the cancelled contract section. The people on the phone were very helpful and straightforward. I too have used them in the past and found them reliable. I calculated I would not be out of pocket last time I ordered for later delivery and with the bank interest rate at about 0% now I will be even better off.

News item during the last week anticipated the euro/pound would be parity or the pound even lower over the summer!

Sue


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Click on the cancelled rates
> 
> Grab a bargain now click here


Ah got it Pat thanks

1.181 for delivery late April


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Interbank exchange rate*

I've just looked at the instant interbank exchange rate bid price and it's 1.1128, so these are good rates. The forward prices look good too.

I'm looking at a report that says investors are still prepared to give the Pound the benefit of the doubt. However, they will soon need a clear indication of how the new government, of whatever hue, intends to deal with the unprecedented budget deficit. Failing that, we could see the UK's credit rating getting downgraded and then we'd have a good old Sterling crisis on our hands.

8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro*

A very useful thread. Thanks to all involved.

Russell


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

As I have just ordered a new car in Spain for delivery in April I thought I would perhaps use Crown Currency Exchange to forward buy the currency. My wife and I held accounts both with Icesave and Kaupthing so having suffered the intial concern about them going into liquidation, although subsequently all the money was recovered from the FSCS who were very good, I now take a lot more care of where I put any money.

Having looked at the published company accounts I had some concerns so sent them an email at the start of the week to ask about security of any payments made to them. To date I have not received a reply.

For euros available at the end of March Natwest have quoted 1.1365, Crown are offering 1.1501. In view of the comparatively small difference between the rates at the moment I think I will go for the security of the bank offer which is obviously guaranteed by government. 

I have asked Trustedfriend.com if they offer a facility for these kind of transactions and if the answer is affirmative I will ask Crown if they accept orders on this basis.

Nothing in this post is intended as a criticism of Crown Currency Exchange and is not an advice to readers either to use or not to use that company, merely a commentary on my own experience.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Fair enough javea.

FWIW I've had three separate deliveries from Crown Currency over the last 6 weeks at an average of 1.16 and have another due next month at 1.18
(and I was an Iceland customer too :wink: )


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

aldhp21 said:


> Thanks for that Telbell
> 
> I've just done the same for 23 March at 1.1659. Ordered the minimum to see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Euros turned up on 23rd March bang on time. 350 euros for 300 including delivery.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good to hear that Alan- my next lot coming tomorrow 8)


----------

